# The Austin Carr Drinking Game



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> CLEVELAND -- Austin Carr's retired number 34 Cavaliers jersey hangs in reverence at Quicken Loans Arena.
> 
> But to some younger fans who know him only as the team's television analyst, Carr's commentary is pure sport. A game within the game.
> 
> ...


http://www.cleveland.com/cavs/index.ssf/2009/02/austin_carrs_fans_are_throwing.html


----------

